# Anybody like David Sylvian?



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I just can't get into his music, apart from a few that everyone loves, like 'Forbidden Colours'. He's worked with a lot of musicians I like, Holger Czukay, Robert Fripp, Jon Hassell, Fennesz, Evan Parker and obviously Ryuichi Sakamoto. I even like some of his fellow Japan member Mick Karn's solo output. So he's collabariting with musicians I like but somehow making music that does nothing for me.

Someone, help me out, what am I missing? Point me towards his best music. Or is it a case of all his stuff being pretty similar and you either love it or hate it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A bit of the latter I am afraid, mainly because of his special voice (I love him by the way). Try Dead bees on a cake, my favourite album by him.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> A bit of the latter I am afraid, mainly because of his special voice (I love him by the way). Try Dead bees on a cake, my favourite album by him.


I had a listen to a couple of tracks off Dead Bees on a Cake (I Surrender and Thalheim) and had already given Secrets of the Beehive a listen, and couldn't get into either of them. I thought I'd have liked Manofon as well considering the personnel on it, but it sounded a bit diluted.

However, I gave Plight and Premonition a play through and enjoyed it so I tried another album, Alchemy: An Index of Possibilities, which I also really dug, as it was a bit like a mellow Jon Hassell Fourth World-type album.

So I've come to the conclusion I like him when he a) keeps his mouth shut and b) stays away from verse-chorus song structures.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have the Fripp and Sylvian album - or one of them if there are others. Somehow it sounds even more bored than I am while listening to it.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I love a lot of Sylvian's work. His collaboration with Robert Fripp bore some great songs:

*God's Monkey*
*Twentieth Century Dreaming*

I particularly like the album *Gone to Earth*, which has some beautiful songs on it:

*Laughter and Forgetting*
*Silver Moon*


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Delicious Manager said:


> I love a lot of Sylvian's work. His collaboration with Robert Fripp bore some great songs:
> 
> *God's Monkey*
> *Twentieth Century Dreaming*
> ...


The ones with Fripp just sounded like 80's King Crimson with Sylvian instead of Belew. They were okay, but nowhere near Fripp's best. The Gone to Earth tracks I didn't care for.

I had a listen to Flux + Mutability and enjoyed that, which didn't surprise me seeing as it featured most of the classic Can lineup.

Some tasty ebow swells on this:


----------



## Fugue (Apr 26, 2011)

Try this album he made with Steve Jansen, Burnt Friedman and others. I think it's the best thing he's ever done!

Nine Horses - Snow Borne Sorrow


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Fugue said:


> Try this album he made with Steve Jansen, Burnt Friedman and others. I think it's the best thing he's ever done!
> 
> Nine Horses - Snow Borne Sorrow


Nice one.

I did buy Alchemy: An Index of Possibilities a couple of weeks ago. A good solid album. Quite ambient but with some good rhythm in there. The last track, Steel Cathedrals, is very cool, Hassell's trumpet solo is awesome.


----------



## Fugue (Apr 26, 2011)

Try these Jon Hassell albums


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Fugue said:


> Try these Jon Hassell albums


I've heard Last Night the Moon... and liked it. It was more of an ECM type of record than his earlier albums. Much more of a haunting, sparse atmosphere. I've just sampled a bit of Maarifa Street and it sounded decent.

I like his Fourth World stuff and Power Spot has been on my wish list for a quite a while. They do have very 80's style production but I like that heavily processed sound anyway.


----------



## Stubblyb (Dec 17, 2012)

Secrets of the Beehive is by far and away the best album for me.









I love Rain Tree Crow too.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

i love 





and


----------

